# La Spaziale S1 Vivaldi and Mini Vivaldi Offer



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee Omega is proud to announce its association with supplying La Spaziale coffee machines both to domestic and commercial customers.

To kick off this relationship we are offering ALL REGISTERED FORUM MEMBERS further £50 OFF on S1 models in order to obtain the discount code please email: [email protected]

Link: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale


----------

